# Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu dem Angebot von Aldi hören.
Habe vor kurzem zum Geburtstag ein schickes LG P500 mit Android 2.2 bekommen und nun läuft mein Base Vertrag endlich am 28. Februar aus.
Habe mich schon etwas umgeschaut und wollte nun mal etwas vertragsfreies wie Fonic oder halt den Aldi-Talk ausprobieren.
Hier mal ein paar Infos dazu:
Chip
Aldi

Abgesehen vom Preis konnte ich bisher nur noch einen weiteren Unterschied zu Fonic feststellen:
Aldi bietet nur UMTS, wo Fonic auch HSDPA anbietet.
Beides bis 500MB/Monat und dann wird auf GPRS gedrosselt... is mir egal.. wäre so okay.
Wichtig wäre für mich auch bei der Aldi-Variante die Community-Flat, die ich für 3,99 € flexibel dazubuchen könnte, da ich viel mit meinem Freund per Base telefoniert habe und ihm dann auch so eine Aldi-Karte aufschwatzen würde. 

Was ist nun eure Meinung dazu, bzw. habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Danke!


----------



## iRaptor (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Aldi Talk würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Die nutzen das E-Plus Netz welches nicht wirklich eine gute HSDPA Abdeckung bietet.
Such dir andere Anbieter welche das T-Mobile, D2, o2 Netz nutzen. Damit wirst du mehr Spaß haben.

Congstar z.B nutzt das T-Com Netz.

Lg


----------



## ReaCT (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

E-Plus Netz ist soweit ich weiß sehr langsam und nicht überall verfügbar, obwohl e-plus schon seit Jahren besserung verspricht. Deswegen würde odafone, oder T-Mobile setzten, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Bin gerade durch meinen Base-Vertrag im E-Plus Netz und eigentlich sehr zufrieden, auch das Surfen per HSDPA funktioniert perfekt, nur halt zu teuer bei Base und ohne Inet-Flat, außerdem wollte ich nach 10 Jahren Handyverträgen mal was vertragsfreies ausprobieren.

Hat da jemand Vorschläge bei denen die folgen Kriterien erfüllt werden?:
- vertragsfrei
- netzinterne Plauder-Flat und
- Inet-Flat, wenn möglich mit HSPDA


----------



## F3IIX (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Je nachdem wie viel du telefonierst/SMS schreibst, ist O2 Blue Flex vllt interessant für dich.

Bekommmst da für 20€/Monat (Flex 100)
Inet-Flat (300MB)
120 Freiminuten alle Netzte
Flat zu O2
SMS Flat (als Student)
ohne Vertragslaufzeit

Für 35€ auch mit 250 Freiminuten.


----------



## iRaptor (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*



F3IIX schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie viel du telefonierst/SMS schreibst, ist O2 Blue Flex vllt interessant für dich.
> 
> Bekommmst da für 20€/Monat (Flex 100)
> Inet-Flat (300MB)
> ...



Mit 24 Monaten Laufzeit bekommst du auch die SMSFlat.
Hab den Vertrag selber mit einem iPhone und ich kann nur sagen: Super!
Für 5 Euro mehr lassen sich auch 1GB Datenvolumen dazubuchen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Danke schonmal für die Infos, eine SMS-Flat brauche ich jedoch garnicht mehr, dafür kann ich ja dann mailen bzw. direkt anrufen.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Fonic Angebot? KLICK


----------



## iRaptor (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Infos, eine SMS-Flat brauche ich jedoch garnicht mehr, dafür kann ich ja dann mailen bzw. direkt anrufen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Fonic Angebot? KLICK



Ist okay.
Fonic nutzt das Netz von o2. Habe selbst das o2 Netz und bin zufrieden damit.
Ob der Tarif das richtige für dich ist musst du selbst entscheiden. 9 cent in der Minute klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Hallo, ich hab' das gleiche Smartphone. Als Netz nutze ich O2 mit dem O2-O-Tarif mit der Internetflatrate M mit Smartphone-Option (12,50€ im Monat mit Onlinerabatt und monatl. kündbar): o2 o Tarif - Keine mtl. Grundgebühr, keine feste Vetragslaufzeit - o2o: Mehr als ein Tarif - o2 Handy Tarife

Drosselung ist in diesem Tarif ab 1GB.

Die UMTS-Geschwindigkeit ist in Hanau (mittelgroße Stadt bei FfM), Offenbach, Wiesbaden, Mainz und Frankfurt am Main sehr gut.


----------



## cabbo (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Wenn o2 Netz okay ist, kannst du dir ja mal Netzclub ansehen. Da kannst du die Internetflat z. B. kostenlos haben oder auch Freiminuten. Das ganze ist durch Werbung finanziert, sprich man bekommt ab und zu eine SMS (So heißt es zumindest, angekommen ist noch nicht eine ^^)


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

@Steck0rWechsl0r: habe mir die Inet-Flat M von O2 mal angeschaut, sehe aber keinen Vorteil gegenüber Fonic... eher Nachteile.

Ich habe aber auch ehrlich gesagt keine richtige Vorstellung wieviel man so beim Surfen so verbraucht. Möchte ja keine YouTube Videos auf dem Handy schauen, aber halt Mails checken und schreiben, hier im Forum vorbeischauen, etwas surfen und auch die Navifunktion mal vernünftig nutzen können.
Wie kommst du denn mit der Begrenzung bis 1 GB aus?
Was kannst du bis zur Drosselung alles machen?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Das 1GB reicht mir. Ich tu täglich per UMTS 0,5-1h surfen und nutze einige der tollen Android-Apps (Tagesschau, Post, N-TV, NY-Times, Wetter, PCGH-Extreme usw...). Der Email-Client ruft zudem alle 15min Mails ab. Zum Surfen noch ein Tip: Nimm Opera Mobile (NICHT den "mini"), der läuft nämlich fantastisch auf dem Gerät (auch OHNE die Kompression).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Klingt gut! Danke schonmal für deine Tipps! 
Dann denke ich werde ich mit Fonic nichts falsch machen?
Habe mir auch schon ein paar Apps geladen und ausprobiert, aber ohne Inet-Flat ist das ganze einfach sinnlos.
Worin besteht genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Opera Browser und dem der schon drauf ist?
Hast du rund um die Uhr Verbindung zum Inet?
Frisst das nicht ganz schön viel Akku?
Wie lange hält der bei dir?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Der Akku hält 2-3 Tage... Abends (beim schlafen) ist das Smartphone aus. Der Opera Mobile Browser läuft wesentlich schneller beim Seitenaufbau und ruckelt nicht bei Multi-Touch wie der normale Android-Browser.


----------



## Predi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Für viel Telefonierer ins Handynetz und viel Sms Schreiber, bietet Aldi das beste Angebot überhaupt an. 4 Euro pro Monat für ne Handy und Sms Flatrate ??? 
Wo gibts denn sonst noch sowas  Ok dafür muss der andere auch Aldi Talk besitzen aber trotzdem. Mir ist kein besseres Angebot bekannt.
Der Nachteil ist natürlich das die Internet Flatrate nicht ganz so super ist.
Aber wie gesagt, wer viel sms schreibt und viel ins Handy Netz telefoniert der nimmt Aldi. Auch wenn man allen seinen Freunden es ebenfalls aufschwatzen muss  Vom Preis her lohnt es sich aufjedenfall.

lg Predi


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Genau das habe ich ja bei meinem Base-Vertrag in den letzten 5 Jahren gemacht: es allen anderen aufgeschwatzt. 
Nun bin ich aber berufstätig und hocke den ganzen Tag am PC..... soll heißen, ich habe genug Zeit zum mailen und keine Zeit mehr zum Schnattern und simsen... 

Schwerpunkt meiner Suche liegt daher auf der Inet-Flat.
Denn was ist ein Smartphone mit Android ohne Inet-Flat? Schwachsinn. 

Genau aus deinen genannten Gründen hatte mir die Aldi-Flat zuerst so gefallen, wäre da nicht die "lahme" Datenverbindung der Surf-Flat...
Das E-Plus Netz ist bei Base super und ich konnte mich nie beschweren, aber wenn das beim HSDPA nich so der bringer ist, lass ich es wohl lieber.


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Alsooooo... ich habe die Aldi Talk Handyflat UND Netzclub  

Erfahrungsbericht: Aldi Talk ist meist recht lahm, das E-Plus Netz ist einfach nicht so dolle. Je nach Tageszeit komme ich auf Transfergeschwindigkeiten von 80 KBit/s (ekelhaft!) bis zu knapp 1.000 KBit/s (naja, geht schon).

Die 1.000 sind aber meist nachts oder sehr früh morgens, wenn ich meine Zelle für mich allein habe...

Postiv hervorheben muss ich aber die Tatsache, dass die zwar vertragsgemäß nach 500 MB drosseln KÖNNTEN, dies aber weder bei mir noch bei den anderen Leuten tun, die ich kenne.
4 Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen Aldi Talk, und alle "ziehen" nach eigenen Angaben weit mehr als 1 Gig pro Monat - keine Drosselung. Einer benutzt das sogar als DSL-Ersatz im USB-Stick - keine Drosselung, trotz exzessivem Videoschauens usw. Wobei das Laden elend lange dauert z.B. bei Youtube. Rekord: 60 GB/Monat ohne Drosselung. 

Netzclub: Sauschnell, da O2-Netz. Über 4.000 kbit/s sind Standard. Absolut kostenlos. Aber: Drosselung nach durchschnittlich 800 MB. Habe die Karte nun 3 Monate. Aber für NULL Euro...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Hey! Danke für deinen kleinen Erfahrungsberich! 
Was für ein Zufall, dass ich mich heute nun doch für die Aldi-Flat entschieden habe.
Ich brauche wohl doch kein HSPDA, da ich auf meinem Handy kein YouTube schauen möchte, lediglich mailen, surfen und hier ein wenig im Forum rumhängen.
Die Community Flat kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, da mir die Base-Flat die letzten 5 Jahre schon sehr gefiel, aber lediglich Flat-Plaudern und Simsen hatte.
Durch Base habe ich mit E-Plus keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen in Beelin gemacht, von daher würde es mir nichts ausmachen.
Habe mal testweise die Verbindung auf 2G gedrosselt und selbst das reicht für meine Zwecke hervorragend.
Rufnummer kann ich auch übernehmen und bekomme die 25,-€ Gebühr wohl noch zurück erstattet.
Passt so.


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Gern geschehen  
Du hast recht - für Deine Zwecke ist die Aldi Flat optimal. Zumal man neuerdings auch Tarife kombinieren kann, also z.B. Internet Flat für 7,99 UND Community Flat für 5,99 im Monat. Oder eben andere Optionen. Viel Spaß damit! 
Nur Youtube&Co. meiden  Sonst Aggressionsgarantie!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Die Community-Flat kostet doch nur 3,99 , oder? Wären somit insgesamt ca. 12,- € zusammen anstatt 25,- wie bei Base.


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Jo stimmt. 3,99. Mein Fehler. 

Welche Strafe schlägst Du vor?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

btw: Muss ich die PCGH-App eigentlich erst deinstallieren bevor ich die neue Version raufpacken kann?
Habe 1.2.1 und gelesen, dass es eine neuere gibt!?

Was für ein Glück, dass ich die Smileys hier mit der App nicht erkennen kann.... 
...aber ich kanns mir denken...


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> btw: Muss ich die PCGH-App eigentlich erst deinstallieren bevor ich die neue Version raufpacken kann?
> Habe 1.2.1 und gelesen, dass es eine neuere gibt!?



Ist empfehlenswert, ja. Ob es eine neue gibt, weiss ich aber auch nicht. 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück, dass ich die Smileys hier mit der App nicht erkennen kann....
> ...aber ich kanns mir denken...



Ich gestehe mal: Die Smilies waren "NoAhnung", "Kuss" und "Devil". Und jetzt denk´ Dir ein "Redface". *g*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Marc1504 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo stimmt. 3,99. Mein Fehler.
> 
> Welche Strafe schlägst Du vor?



Lesen konnte ich es schon, von daher hättest du es nocht mal gestehen müssen. 

Habe die neue App (1.2.2) gerade installiert, aber irgendwie finde ich keine Neuerungen......

Achja fast vergessen...


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Ach, Dir gestehe ich alles  
Da wir nun beide verlegen sind und rotwangig gucken: Kriegst gleich eine Anfrage von mir *smile*


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Was für ein Pech für dich, dass ich mit der App nur sehr eingeschränkte Profilmöglichkeiten habe... 
...musst du wohl warten bis ich zu Hause meinen PC anmache. 

...man bist du ein Schleimer!!! 
Warum gerade mir?


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Ich werde es todtraurig, winselnd, wimmernd und leidend ertragen. Aber das ist es wert.  Oder? hihi... Sag jetzt nix Falsches!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Januar 2011)

Wir weichen langsam vom eigentlichen Thema hier ab... besser ich lasse den Thread schließen bevor der noch zum Laber-Thread mutiert. 

Also daher danke nochmals an alle, die zur Entscheidungshilfe beigetragen haben!


----------



## Marc1504 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Aldi Talk: Handy-Internet-Flatrate für 7,99 €*

Hast recht, also mal so alibihalber: Aldi Flat: GUUT! Bis nachher mal


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal ! 

Ich habe mich nun doch für den Aldi-Talk (E-Plus/ Medion Mobile) mit der Inet-Flat entschieden und dachte mir heute nun einfach mal mein erstes Statement dazu abzugeben. Vielleicht interessiert es ja noch den ein oder anderen oder wir gleichen unsere Erfahrungen damit ab.  
Das Starter-Paket konnte ich mir direkt bei Aldi kaufen und kostete 12,95 € incl. 10,- € Startguthaben. Online konnte ich dann ganz bequem die SIM aktivieren und bekam nach ca. 1-1,5 Stunden die Freischaltung.
Habe die SIM nun seit dem 31.01. in Betrieb und konnte die Surf-Flat sofort ganz bequem per Aldi-Talk-App aktivieren. Daraufhin bekam ich eine SMS für die Aktivierung der Flat und eine weitere für die Laufzeitgültigkeit (bis 02.03.2011).
Nun zur Datenverbindung, welche mich vorerst etwas abgeschreckt hatte, da ich nichts über eine HSDPA-Verbindung gefunden hatte. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück dadurch, dass ich in Berlin wohne, zumindest bin ich hellauf begeistert: 
Alles lädt flüssig (Surfen per Browser, YouTube auch in HQ). Spitze! 
Ein UMTS-Speedtest ergab folgendes Ergebnis: DL: ca. 1600-1800 Kbps und UL: 50-100 Kbps.
Kein Vergleich zu aktuellen DSL- und Kabelanschlüssen für den Hausgebrauch, aber als Flat für's Handy und unterwegs einfach nur super.

Getestet wurde alles auf meinem LG P-500 Optimus One und dieses zeigt mir ebenfalls wie bei einem anderen Anbieter (O2) eine durchgehende HSDPA-Verbindung an.
Bisher hatte ich keine spürbaren Verbindungseinbrüche und ich fahre tagtäglich durch halb Berlin.

Zur Drosselung auf GPS ab 500MB kann ich bisher leider noch nichts sagen, jedoch habe ich schonmal eine entsprechende App installiert, um den Datenfluss überwachen zu können. Ich werde mich dann im nächsten Monat sicher noch einmal hier melden und ein weiteres Statement dazu abzugeben.

Fazit: Aldi rockt !!!  Plauder-*, SMS-* und Inet-Flat für rund 12,-/Monat und das völlig vertragsfrei... bin begeistert! 
(*zu Aldi-Talk)


----------

